

Ask HN: How did you supplement income when bootstrapping a B2C startup? - thewordpainter

Over the last couple years since I originally started working on the premise for http://gorankem.com , I've held a variety of side/odd jobs to scrape by and keep the vision alive.<p>Unfortunately, Athens, GA isn't exactly the most conducive setting when you're bootstrapping a B2C startup where the monetization strategy comes with the data collection.<p>As I alluded to earlier, I've done a wide variety of part-time gigs such as promotional events to small-time consulting to my most recent gig with an 11hr/wk salary social media marketing job.<p>It was nice to always be able to count on a set amount of income, but they just squeezed the budget, and I was an axillary expense.<p>Sooo with that said, what's a guy to do that has handled just about every role on the hustler/business side of things?<p>Where do you go to find consulting work? How do you get off the ground with elance, odesk or guru?<p>Any other specific suggestions for outlets to generate some income on a part-time basis (even remote opportunities)?<p>Thanks in advance,<p>Adam
======
hansy
Freelancing is not a bad idea, but many developers tell me they inevitably
spend more time than they want to on others' projects. Money is pretty good
though.

I don't know how much you need to survive, but do something non-coding related
to help relax your brain when you're not working on your own idea. I go to
Athens a lot so I know the bar scene is crazy there. See if you can get a gig
as a bartender. You'll make good money and it'll be fun.

As for odesk, elance, etc. just build an attractive profile highlighting your
strengths and bid for jobs you know you can do when they pop up. Simple stuff,
but be tenacious.

Good luck!

